# First Morel of 2008



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

First Shroon brought into the shop this year!!!
It won't be long now, with the nice weather we have coming up.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Man, I need to get my butt in gear and really start scouring the land. :yikes:


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Man somebody has some good eyes to spot that little muschroom.....Mack


----------



## Croix Jigger (Apr 7, 2008)

Just to let you know, there is a mushroom forum.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Got our first one of the year too! We only needed one!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Got our first one of the year too! We only needed one!




Dang Tim you'd need a chain saw to cut up that rascal.......:evilsmile

Might be a touch on the tough side though..........:lol:


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Got our first one of the year too! We only needed one!


 Hey, don't forget your ratchet straps to tie that sucker down...........if it falls off your vehicle behind ya I'm collecting it:evil::lol::lol:


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I dont think they make onion sacks big enough for that giant.


----------



## fisheyejack (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm watchin them dogwoods that's my starting gun, with the rain and predicted temps it's gonna be soon, I think we're gonna have a good crop this year the later it gets the less chance of a hard freeze like we had last year when they started poppin.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

The bigger ones used to be more common before overharvesting
took place.
Now folks are actually collecting them micros in onion sacks...ridiculous!

Bring back the Good ole days!

http://bsu.edu/classes/ruch/msa/tansey/2-21.gif

Mike


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Michigan Mike said:


> The bigger ones used to be more common before overharvesting
> took place.
> Now folks are actually collecting them micros in onion sacks...ridiculous!
> 
> ...


 Hey, at least that guy tied it down.:lol:


----------



## Minitruck1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I finally found 135 Morels Wednesday in North Oakland County! They just came up between Monday evening and Wednesday, going back out today for more! Good luck everyone.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

fasthunter said:


> Hey, don't forget your ratchet straps to tie that sucker down...........if it falls off your vehicle behind ya I'm collecting it:evil::lol::lol:


 


that gonna take a lot of butter:yikes:


----------

